# Seam Rippers!



## Charlie_W (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is a quick pic of a few seam rippers I have turned. All are acrylics with the exception on one made with colorwood. The colorwood has a CA finish. The components are from Woodcraft.
I like making these closed end and not using the clip or finial. The added length feels good in the hand.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 5, 2014)

That finish just glows!

Looks like you found a shape you like.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 5, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> That finish just glows!
> 
> Looks like you found a shape you like.



Thanks!

Remember the conversation about buffing? ....try Barry Gross' system. Get his polish too. It is finer than another one I had.

I made one of this style for my Wonderful Wifey several years ago. Next week I am meeting the owner of a quilting store where they saw the original one I had made.
I am hoping she will want them all after she sees them!


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jun 6, 2014)

how are you holding them for the closed end effect?  
I Love all these especially the lime green one.


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 7, 2014)

Thoxe are gorgeous.  Gives me some inspiration for the seam rippers I am about to make.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 7, 2014)

CrimsonKeel said:


> how are you holding them for the closed end effect?
> I Love all these especially the lime green one.



Didn't have a knock out rod the right size to use in my collet chuck. In the past, I had used a knock out rod in a drill chuck with tape wrapped around it to get the blank to fit tight. Sometimes, it wouldn't run true.

This time, now that I have the collet chucks, I went to Home Depot and bought a piece of 3/8" aluminum rod, cut it, chucked in the collet and turned the end down to fit the 8mm tube with a snug fit. The rod goes all the way in and bottoms out in the hole. The tail stock with a live center not only holds it true and gives support till ready to part off the end but also gives lateral pressure against the end of the rod to help keep the blank from slipping.
I did not leave a shoulder like a bushing at the open end as I wanted to be able to work the end right to the edge of the tube.
After turning, doing most of the sanding, I part it off and finish wet sanding and then use the polish.
I then remove, use a flat file to clean up the end at the tube and then buff away!
I will get a pic for you later.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 8, 2014)

CrimsonKeel said:


> how are you holding them for the closed end effect?
> I Love all these especially the lime green one.



Hi Ben, here is a pic.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is another pic. I added more to the collection. 
Yesterday, a quilting store bought 4 of them to start with!


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 11, 2014)

A close up pic.


----------



## endacoz (Jun 12, 2014)

I too have hit a nice market selling seam rippers.  Sold 23 in the last 2 weeks.  

I like the woodcraft design on the chrome on yours.  I have been using the PSI seam rippers.   

What prices are you selling them for?   

I'm selling single seam rippers for 20-24  and double seam rippers for 25-30 depending on material used.

I sold 10 seam rippers to a quilt shop for $16 a peice.  My material cost is $9.05 before I turn them.


----------



## endacoz (Jun 12, 2014)

a few pictures


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 12, 2014)

endacoz said:


> I too have hit a nice market selling seam rippers.  Sold 23 in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> I like the woodcraft design on the chrome on yours.  I have been using the PSI seam rippers.
> 
> ...


----------



## endacoz (Jun 23, 2014)

*more rippers made*

Nice oak burl


----------

